# PM BS-1 dividing head. Review?



## COMachinist (Nov 9, 2019)

Thinking of the BS-1 dividing head from Matt. Is any one here got a review of it? Is this a Taiwan head?
Thank for any reply in advance.
CH


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Nov 9, 2019)

I am interested as well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 9, 2019)

PM has a presence on this site, a sponsored forum, and Matt, the owner of PM, posts regularly.  Why not ask him?








						PRECISION MATTHEWS - Quality Machine Tools
					

www.precisionmatthews.com Discuss any issues dealing with Precision-Matthew machines in this forum. Sponsored by QUALITY MACHINE TOOLS




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 9, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> PM has a presence on this site, a sponsored forum, and Matt, the owner of PM, posts regularly.  Why not ask him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This thread is already in the PM forum.  I think the OP is real world review rather than an opinion from the guy that is selling it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 9, 2019)

7milesup said:


> This thread is already in the PM forum.


Indeed!  Missed that...  Still, Matt could better answer technical questions like whether it comes from Taiwan or not.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm potentially looking at a BS-0 or BS-1, so also curious.

I am kind of assuming that like many import machining products these mostly come from the same place, and mainly differ in quality control of the seller. You can find the BS-0s as cheap as $249 to upwards of $415 from all of the usual sources (Ebay, PM, Grizzly, Shars etc) many using near identical photos.

It would be nice to know what if anything sets them apart beyond having a reputable seller who will be there to deal with any problems.


----------



## Firstgear (Nov 10, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> I'm potentially looking at a BS-0 or BS-1, so also curious.
> 
> I am kind of assuming that like many import machining products these mostly come from the same place, and mainly differ in quality control of the seller. You can find the BS-0s as cheap as $249 to upwards of $415 from all of the usual sources (Ebay, PM, Grizzly, Shars etc) many using near identical photos.
> 
> It would be nice to know what if anything sets them apart beyond having a reputable seller who will be there to deal with any problems.


Don’t discount the reputable dealer value.  If there is any kind of problem will they help with the issue.  Think for a moment about Harbor Freight.  After 30 days you are literally screwed.  

it’s no small level of investment to have spare parts located in the USA.  It wouldn’t be difficult to have a $1M or more tied up in inventory located in USA.   If they don’t then there is the time to get it to our shores.  Air?  Probably not, then it’s 6 weeks on the ocean.


----------



## Firstgear (Nov 10, 2019)

By the way, I have the BS-1 but don’t have any time on it yet.


----------



## COMachinist (Nov 10, 2019)

Beca


Bob Korves said:


> PM has a presence on this site, a sponsored forum, and Matt, the owner of PM, posts regularly.  Why not ask him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I want some ones real life time on it, that is using it. I have read the site information. I have some gears to repair, make and test. I’m in the process of designing an automatic threading clutch, AKA, Graham Meeks threading clutch for my PM 12x36t lathe. It‘s such a pain to use the rotary table, for gear cutting, you have to install the index plates, then take them off if you need the deg, dials. I see several of the BS-0 and -1 heads and yes I want to buy from Matt his service it above all else. I guess I just wanted to know about the end user comments. Like back lash, in the worm gear, is it adjustable for minimum gear errors. How is the chuck that comes with it. Loosness in the tail stock these are the thing that will need to be addressed with making gears.
Thanks
CH


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 10, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> Don’t discount the reputable dealer value.  If there is any kind of problem will they help with the issue.  Think for a moment about Harbor Freight.  After 30 days you are literally screwed.
> 
> it’s no small level of investment to have spare parts located in the USA.  It wouldn’t be difficult to have a $1M or more tied up in inventory located in USA.   If they don’t then there is the time to get it to our shores.  Air?  Probably not, then it’s 6 weeks on the ocean.



My comment wasn't meant to be dismissive of seller support. On the lower end you are still looking at $250-300 and on the higher end $800-1200 (BS-2) for a rather complex piece of machinery. Paying more to know the seller actually had somebody look through the box for gross issues and won't just blow off your emails in 6 weeks or 6 months when you find an issue is definitely worth something.

It would still be nice to know if they are all basically the same or if different manufacture.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Nov 10, 2019)

Hey guys, They are made in China, But, there are tons of makers of these, copys after copys after copys. Some are as good, some are really bad. (well I guess this one was a copy of the original Brown and Sharp unit to start with I believe)   We have had very good luck with them, no complaints. I use one myself (when the need comes up, but its really not that much anymore)      The only question we ever really get about them is how do you mount the handle in to the arm. But once people realize its spring loaded and you have to pull that part out first, then it makes sense.  I scratched my head on that at first too, so we are making an instruction sheet with a picture showing it.  I will let anyone who has one comment about it other than me. End user reviews from people who are not selling it are much better than mine!


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 7, 2019)

Well I went ahead and ordered the PM BS-0 dividing head because I really want to try making gears, and that isn't happening without a dividing head. 

I don't have experience with other dividing heads, so not sure how helpful it will be but I will come back to comment on this one when it arrives and again after using it.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 7, 2019)

My BS-1 from PM works just fine.


----------



## jbolt (Dec 8, 2019)

I have the PM BS-0. Have used it many times. Quality is decent for a Chinese product. My only complaint is the sector spring interferes with the head of the locking screw on the sector arms. when re-clocking the arms. May just be an issue with mine and not others. When it annoys me enough I will fix it.


----------

